# Is Weber the better brand?



## jacobariel (Jun 28, 2021)

I am new here so hello to everyone. Currently I am interested in getting a gas grill and have seen many options and brands. Apparently Weber is very popular but I have seen other brands like Monument and Nextgrill that offer a lot more as far as grilling space at a lower price.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 28, 2021)

I been a big of older Webers.  I got the E410 few years ago on Clearance.  I mostly just use gas for steaks and like a good char.  The E410 just does not get hot enough to sear.  Fine for other things.  I ended up dragging my very old Silver B back out and still using it.  Need to just sell the 410 as I do not use.  Their charcoal grills and smokers are great and last forever.  This just my experience with newer model.


----------



## jacobariel (Jun 28, 2021)

Home Depot has the Monument Grills with 6 burners for $596.99 vs the Weber's 3 burners for $1,029. Makes me wonder how good or bad the Monument brand is offering so much for  less cash.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 28, 2021)

Welcome to the forums, happy to have ya join the fun. I quite using gas many moons ago(now strickly a charcoal guy - mostly for taste}, but I believe that the newer Webers aren't as well made as the the older ones. Since I don't have any first hand experience with the newer gas models I'm not going to say if Weber is going down hill, or if the other brands are catching up. Many folks on this site use Weber gassers as well as other brands. So you should experience information overload in a short time. Again welcome to the site.

Chris


----------



## jacobariel (Jun 28, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Welcome to the forums, happy to have ya join the fun. I quite using gas many moons ago(now strickly a charcoal guy - mostly for taste}, but I believe that the newer Webers aren't as well made as the the older ones. Since I don't have any first hand experience with the newer gas models I'm not going to say if Weber is going down hill, or if the other brands are catching up. Many folks on this site use Weber gassers as well as other brands. So you should experience information overload in a short time. Again welcome to the site.
> 
> Chris


Thank you! I have always been a charcoal guy and just recently been thinking on gas and perhaps pellets.


----------



## BigW. (Jun 28, 2021)

My Weber gasser is 10 or so years old.  Have not had to replace grates/flavorizer bars etc.  My cheaper Nextgrill's/ Home Depot types grills from the past I done those things every couple years.  Weber customer service is top notch.  Weber is more $, but they'll last longer and still be around in the future.


----------



## jacobariel (Jun 28, 2021)

BigW. said:


> My Weber gasser is 10 or so years old.  Have not had to replace grates/flavorizer bars etc.  My cheaper Nextgrill's/ Home Depot types grills from the past I done those things every couple years.  Weber customer service is top notch.  Weber is more $, but they'll last longer and still be around in the future.


That's why I am questioning Monument brand and other brands because for one they offer more burners at a cheaper price then Weber.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 28, 2021)

Welcome to SMF! 

Webers do cost more.. but in the long run they seem to last longer too.. the burners etc are meant to be replacement parts after years of use  - they're also the only ones I have seen recently that have a cast base and lid  all of the others I have seen are sheetmetal


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 28, 2021)

Check out the Broil King's. I have had mine for almost 6 years and never replaced a thing on it. Use it several times a week year round.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 28, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from central Missouri.

As far as gas grills go, I do love my Weber Genesis II.  I have used it for 4 or 5 years, about the time my other gas grills would have rusted out.  The electric start and all parts still work flawlessly.


----------



## jacobariel (Jun 28, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> Welcome to SMF from central Missouri.
> 
> As far as gas grills go, I do love my Weber Genesis II.  I have used it for 4 or 5 years, about the time my other gas grills would have rusted out.  The electric start and all parts still work flawlessly.


I've been eyeballing the Genesis II S 335.


----------



## Colin1230 (Jun 28, 2021)

Welcome to the forum Jacob, glad you joined us.
Weber grills are very popular around here, especially the older ones. Comparatively speaking, I view Weber gas grills as middle of the road grills. There are more expensive, high end grills costing thousands and then there are the low cost grills you put to the curb after a few years. Weber's may not be as well made as they once were but what is now a days. But again, comparatively speaking, they are a better value than most of the lower cost big box offerings. Just my opinion and I will admit that I am a Weber fan boy, gas and charcoal.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 28, 2021)

One more Weber fan, here. I can't speak to their gas grills, but there charcoal ones can't be beat. I sold my Silver to a guy who collects them. He says he's got some that were made in the 50's-60's that he still uses.
In the end, you get what you pay for.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 28, 2021)

Welcome aboard.

Well hell, I am probably not the right person to answer your question but I'll give you my input anyway.  
While it is true that Weber's quality has tappered off over the past few years, Weber still has a 10 year warranty.  I've owned my EP-330 for 6-7 years now and have not had any problems.  I haven't even had to change the ignitor battery yet!

Now, the brands you mentioned, they have more cooking real estate and maybe capable of producing 70,000+  BTUs, six burners, and have all the bells and whistles at a cheaper price.
But, a Weber will beat them hands down with nice and even heat distribution in the grill.
And here something to know about glass viewing windows in grills and smokers.
As any owner of a smoker with a door window will tell you, the novelty wears off after the third cook.  Keeping that glass clean for subsequent cooks is a real PITA.

It really boils down to how many times a week you are going to use the grill and *how* you are going to use the grill.  If you think you're going toss in a smoker box loaded with wood chips and do low and slow barbecuing, then guess again. It isn't impossible to do, but it does have challenges that most people aren't willing to deal with.
For safety reasons, newer gassers are designed for excessive air flow which is what creates those challenges.

That is a Weber Silver B in my avatar.
Through the 14 years that I owned that grill, I beat it like a rented mule.
What finally did it in was the left side support frame rusted out because I always left the grill out in the elements uncovered all of those years which was totally my fault.
But dang, that grill could do low and slow due to it's shallow firebox and slender rear vent that created the perfect air draw from front to back.

I also have a Weber Genesis 1000 that belonged to my father.  It sits unused but covered.

So, you could get a $600 grill and replace it every 5 to 6 years.
Or you could buy a Weber for $1,000 or so and have it last 20 years or more when cared for properly.

Here is a thought.  Check your local Craigslist for used Webers.  This way, you're letting someone else pay the initiation fee.  Just be sure to check them out in person and have the seller fire it up for you.

TL;DR version:
Buy a Weber.  You'll be glad you did.

Final edit:  I am trying to convince my wife that I absolutely now need a Weber 22 Performer.


----------



## chesterinflorida (Jun 28, 2021)

I don’t think any of the cheaper grills could hold a candle to Weber. Weber still is about the best bang for your buck for a quality grill.

There are certainly better grills, but you will pay for them.  Napoleon and Broil king are also pretty comparable, but the parts availability and aftermarket accessories are just better with Weber.


----------



## jeremy5431 (Jun 28, 2021)

I’ll throw my two cents in. I’m a charcoal guy at heart 100%, that’s why I was floored when my wife gave me a new Webber genesis for my birthday.  I use it during the week and use my charcoal grill on the weekend. I’ll admit the gas is growing on me.
I still love the taste of charcoal, but gas is so quick!


----------



## jacobariel (Jun 28, 2021)

chesterinflorida said:


> I don’t think any of the cheaper grills could hold a candle to Weber. Weber still is about the best bang for your buck for a quality grill.
> 
> There are certainly better grills, but you will pay for them.  Napoleon and Broil king are also pretty comparable, but the parts availability and aftermarket accessories are just better with Weber.


I looked up Napoleon Prestige line. They look nice with all stainless steel. Are Napoleons Prestige up there with the Genesis II line?


----------



## chesterinflorida (Jun 28, 2021)

jeremy5431 said:


> I’ll throw my two cents in. I’m a charcoal guy at heart 100%, that’s why I was floored when my wife gave me a new Webber genesis for my birthday.  I use it during the week and use my charcoal grill on the weekend. I’ll admit the gas is growing on me.
> I still love the taste of charcoal, but gas is so quick!



Yes, nothing is as simple as a gas grill.  I too love charcoal, but without a doubt, the easiest cooking machine is gas.  Turn on, let it warm up for 5 min or so.  Cook and turn off.  Clean up occasionally, but cleanup is simple  on a Weber.


----------



## jacobariel (Jun 28, 2021)

I hear Webers customer service is terrible. Is this true?


----------



## Steve H (Jun 29, 2021)

I've had a Weber "Q" since they came out in 2003. Never had a problem with it. Though I don't use it as my go to rig. Just for quick cooks.  I prefer my smokey Joe. Or my performer.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 29, 2021)

I have a 17 year old Gen Gold, it has been rebuilt a couple of times but in my opinion the best thing that equals out a grill is a full replacement set of grill grates....they are wonders!  FYI, you don’t need a lot of BTU’s to get an excellent sear.  ie I never put my Weber above 1/2 cause it gets way to hot.... I also won’t own a gas grill without them!  That said as long as the burners are stainless as well as the body then with grill grates your in business. You need to be carful with those “larger” grills because many have cast burners and they can rust out pretty quick....just food for thought


----------



## mike243 (Jun 29, 2021)

Every thing wears out no matter how good a product is, Weber carries parts for their grills and the others  don't after they stop making that certain 1, been through a lot of cheap grills before I went WEBER forever lol


----------



## chesterinflorida (Jun 29, 2021)

jacobariel said:


> I hear Webers customer service is terrible. Is this true?



Weber has been long known for excellent customer service.   I think they got overwhelmed with the COVID crisis though.  Sales took off on grills and outdoor products, and their work force wasn’t in the office everyday  As reliably before Covid.  Not sure if they have returned to their pre Covid standards as I haven’t needed their support for my Weber’s.


----------



## Cabo (Jun 29, 2021)

I have a 15 year old Weber Q and a 6 year old Weber Spirit.  Not one part has been replaced and they are used a lot.


----------



## jeremy5431 (Jun 29, 2021)

I bought mine from ace and they have always treated me right. I have never had an issue with Webber grills (mine or my father in laws) so I haven’t worked with Webber Customer service.


----------



## jacobariel (Jun 29, 2021)

I think I am going to settle for either one of these if someone here could help me decide lol.  The Monument price is really tempting but I am afraid of what I'd miss from the Weber.








						Weber Genesis S-335 3-Burner Propane Gas Grill in Stainless Steel with Side Burner 35400001 - The Home Depot
					

The newly designed Weber Genesis propane gas grill - the biggest grilling innovation in decades, that creates a full backyard culinary experience. Grill, bake and even stir-fry on the newly designed Weber



					www.homedepot.com
				












						Monument Grills 6-Burner Propane Gas Grill in Stainless with LED Controls, Side Burner and Rotisserie Kit 77352 - The Home Depot
					

Enjoy the outdoors with friends and family this season cooking on the rugged stainless steel propane gas grill with Cast Iron Side Caps from Monument Grills. Be captivated with the multi-cooking options



					www.homedepot.com


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 29, 2021)

I have an old Genesis, that I have rebuilt 2 times, with new burners & flavorizer bars. Still going great. The body of the grill has rusted out, but I just have it sitting on 2X4’s. Probably last another 20 years!
Al


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 29, 2021)

My last gasser was "stainless steel", brand was something like "Broil King"? Turned out it was Chinese-made SS. I had to locate and replace the burners twice and valves once in 4 years. It was fast, yes, and good to throw on a couple frozen burger patties when my kids were small and impatient. It finally crumpled on the sides like cheap tin foil, and I threw it out. Haven't owned one since.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 29, 2021)

mneeley490 said:


> My last gasser was "stainless steel", brand was something like "Broil King"? Turned out it was Chinese-made SS. I had to locate and replace the burners twice and valves once in 4 years. It was fast, yes, and good to throw on a couple frozen burger patties when my kids were small and impatient. It finally crumpled on the sides like cheap tin foil, and I threw it out. Haven't owned one since.



Weber parts are now made in China.

Chris


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 29, 2021)

I gave up on gas about 2 years ago and now use only charcoal and wood. My Weber 22" kettle is my grilling pride and joy. I got that awesome copper color model. Looks so cool. My bet is that if you are willing to spend the money on the Weber that it will certainly outlive and outperform the cheap models that are in every store. That said, my last gas grill with a cheap Uniflame from Walmart that lasted 12 years on the original burners. The maintenance you give your grill and the location you live in will effect the lifespan no matter what the brand. You mentioned early on being a charcoal guy. Have you considered the Masterbuilt gravity grills? You get a faster start and real temperature control for a lot less money. It may not be as fast to heat as gas but you don't have to change fuel sources either. I know I hated filling that damn propane tank. It would always take a poo at the most inconvenient times as well. I hope that you find what you are looking for. Enjoy whatever you decide on.

G


----------



## jacobariel (Jun 29, 2021)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I gave up on gas about 2 years ago and now use only charcoal and wood. My Weber 22" kettle is my grilling pride and joy. I got that awesome copper color model. Looks so cool. My bet is that if you are willing to spend the money on the Weber that it will certainly outlive and outperform the cheap models that are in every store. That said, my last gas grill with a cheap Uniflame from Walmart that lasted 12 years on the original burners. The maintenance you give your grill and the location you live in will effect the lifespan no matter what the brand. You mentioned early on being a charcoal guy. Have you considered the Masterbuilt gravity grills? You get a faster start and real temperature control for a lot less money. It may not be as fast to heat as gas but you don't have to change fuel sources either. I know I hated filling that damn propane tank. It would always take a poo at the most inconvenient times as well. I hope that you find what you are looking for. Enjoy whatever you decide on.
> 
> G


Thanks for mentioning the Masterbuilt.  I had never heard of it. It has my attention. I am at home depot looking right now. Can you sear with it and cook at same time other meats?


----------



## Colin1230 (Jun 29, 2021)

jacobariel said:


> I think I am going to settle for either one of these if someone here could help me decide lol.  The Monument price is really tempting but I am afraid of what I'd miss from the Weber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those two grills are a very good example of getting what you pay for.  I know which one will be around the longest.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 29, 2021)

Take a look at the Char Griller 980 from Lowes or Menards. It too is a Charcoal Gravity Feed Grill. YT reviews are very positive. See Tom Horsman's comparison reviews of Gravity Grills...JJ


----------



## jacobariel (Jun 30, 2021)

I notice in some online pics that gas grills have a lot or internal rust even Weber brand. Is this something that eventually will happen even if it is stainless steel burners? Even the flavorizer steel bars rust.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 30, 2021)

jacobariel said:


> I notice in some online pics that gas grills have a lot or internal rust even Weber brand. Is this something that eventually will happen even if it is stainless steel burners? Even the flavorizer steel bars rust.



Yes, rust/corrosion will eventually develop on the stainless steel burner tubes and flavorizer bars.  It is normal and occurs over time as those components are exposed to salts, acids, and high temperatures.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jul 1, 2021)

Nothing lasts forever in this world so rust will catch up to anything you buy made from metal. Some things are just made better than others and for that reason will last longer in the same harsh environment. If you buy something inexpensive and it lasts a long time then count yourself fortunate for getting an exception to the rule. My last gas grill was a bargain unit from Walmart. Uniflame is the brand on it. The thing lasted 12 years in the blazing heat of Riverside California. It cost me something like $150 and I never changed the burners. I am certain that I was the exception to the rule on that one. Care and environment play a big role. If you are near the ocean the salt air will definitely have an effect. Harsh winters can take a toll as well if your grill is just out in the weather.

My reason for suggesting the gravity fed from Masterbuilt is that it has the set it to a certain temp feature. Which I am guessing is why you were interested in the pellet grill from your original post. But there is no auger to maintain and my guess is that there would be less overall maintenance. I know that vacuuming out a pellet grill is not high on my list of desired activities. Other than the fan there just seems like less moving parts to worry about with the gravity fed charcoal grills. Plus, you are still cooking with a wood source in charcoal or solid wood form. If I were in the market for a new grill or smoker right now that would be my choice for an all around unit. I still prefer the offset for smoking but that is just my personal opinion. I'm definitely interested to see what you finally go with in the end. Like everyone else here I am also anticipating some excellent Q view when it is all said and done.

G


----------



## jacobariel (Jul 1, 2021)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Nothing lasts forever in this world so rust will catch up to anything you buy made from metal. Some things are just made better than others and for that reason will last longer in the same harsh environment. If you buy something inexpensive and it lasts a long time then count yourself fortunate for getting an exception to the rule. My last gas grill was a bargain unit from Walmart. Uniflame is the brand on it. The thing lasted 12 years in the blazing heat of Riverside California. It cost me something like $150 and I never changed the burners. I am certain that I was the exception to the rule on that one. Care and environment play a big role. If you are near the ocean the salt air will definitely have an effect. Harsh winters can take a toll as well if your grill is just out in the weather.
> 
> My reason for suggesting the gravity fed from Masterbuilt is that it has the set it to a certain temp feature. Which I am guessing is why you were interested in the pellet grill from your original post. But there is no auger to maintain and my guess is that there would be less overall maintenance. I know that vacuuming out a pellet grill is not high on my list of desired activities. Other than the fan there just seems like less moving parts to worry about with the gravity fed charcoal grills. Plus, you are still cooking with a wood source in charcoal or solid wood form. If I were in the market for a new grill or smoker right now that would be my choice for an all around unit. I still prefer the offset for smoking but that is just my personal opinion. I'm definitely interested to see what you finally go with in the end. Like everyone else here I am also anticipating some excellent Q view when it is all said and done.
> 
> G


Thank you. I decided on the Weber S335. I will be picking it up today. I thought I'd cook up fast meals and try gas for once and while nothing lasts forever Webers are known to be superior grills. I will post more once I am in business.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jul 1, 2021)

Excellent choice. I am definitely a believer in Weber quality. My kettle is my favorite grilling platform of all time. No need to reinvent the wheel. I look forward to your Q view.

G


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 2, 2021)

jacobariel said:


> I notice in some online pics that gas grills have a lot or internal rust even Weber brand. Is this something that eventually will happen even if it is stainless steel burners?


Liquid propane combustion carries , and causes moisture to form . Just the nature of the beast . 
Nice choice on a grill . I think you will enjoy it . Take care of it and keep it clean . 
I have the first Gen . Genesis 310 . No side burner or sear station . 
Still going strong .


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 2, 2021)

My turn

I have a weber performer kettle, weber spirit and pitboss vertical pellet smoker. And my TSM 30 electric but it stays in the shed.
My grills/smoker are covered and exposed to the elements here in FL. I have not had to replace any parts on my webers. I did have to replace the hot rod on my pb vert but thats a normal for pellet poopers.

Stay with the Webers, you can get parts easy if needed.


----------

